# WHY?????



## Renovating (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are biblical references that explain why people were created? I know that we were created in the image of God and to worship God, but I thought there were already angels in Heaven to worship God before we were created.

Everything about life and death is so detailed. God already knows our beginning and ending, (Isaiah 46:10) so I don't understand why we need to "act it out" (for lack of a better word/phrase). God is the one we will have face on judgement day, but He already knows the end.erplexed 

Even when the bible refers to our end. I assume it's referring to our physical end, because according to the bible our souls will be in either heaven or hell for eternity. Eternity. Infinite number of souls in heaven and hell forever. When I realized this, I really grieved for all of the people that have committed suicide trying to find relief, because there doesn't seem to be an end to one's existence. I would really appreciate any scripture references that provide insight on why God created all of these souls to exist for eternity.

I'm sure some of you are wondering why even think about things like this, but no matter how I try to suppress these questions/thoughts, they keep coming into my mind. If these questions offend you in any way, I apologize. I admire the fact that some people are able to view their Christian relationship with such simplicity, but I am not there at this time. It's hard to dismiss the bigger picture of my soul existing for eternity from my mind and just carry on with business as usual.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2011)

I found this on gotquestions.org...

*Question: "Why did God create us?"

Answer:* The short answer to the question “why did God create us?” is “for His pleasure.” Revelation 4:11 says, “You are worthy, our Lord and God, to receive glory and honor and power, for you created all things, and by your will they were created and have their being.” Colossians 1:16 reiterates the point: “All things were created by him and for him.” Being created for God’s pleasure does not mean humanity was made to entertain God or provide Him with amusement. God is a creative Being, and it gives Him pleasure to create. God is a personal Being, and it gives Him pleasure to have other beings He can have a genuine relationship with.

Being made in the image and likeness of God (Genesis 1:27), human beings have the ability to know God and therefore love Him, worship Him, serve Him, and fellowship with Him. God did not create human beings because He needed them. As God, He needs nothing. In all eternity past, He felt no loneliness, so He was not looking for a “friend.” He loves us, but this is not the same as needing us. If we had never existed, God would still be God—the unchanging One (Malachi 3:6). The I AM (Exodus 3:14) was never dissatisfied with His own eternal existence. When He made the universe, He did what pleased Himself, and since God is perfect, His action was perfect. “It was very good” (Genesis 1:31).

Also, God did not create “peers” or beings equal to Himself. Logically, He could not do so. If God were to create another being of equal power, intelligence, and perfection, then He would cease to be the one true God for the simple reason that there would be two gods—and that would be an impossibility. “The LORD is God; besides him there is no other” (Deuteronomy 4:35). Anything that God creates must of necessity be lesser than He. The thing made can never be greater than, or as great as, the One who made it.

Recognizing the complete sovereignty and holiness of God, we are amazed that He would take man and crown him “with glory and honor” (Psalm 8:5) and that He would condescend to call us “friends” (John 15:14-15). Why did God create us? God created us for His pleasure and so that we, as His creation, would have the pleasure of knowing Him.

Source: Why did God create us?


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2011)

Renovating,

Even though I posted that article from gotquestions.org, I too have had the same questions and thoughts as you in regards to life and death, the beginning and the end, heaven and angels, our souls, the concept of eternity, God knowing everything, and why he puts us through this life on Earth. I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to my relationship with God. Others make it so simple, which I used to be that way, but as I got older, I started to question more and research more, and now I don't know what to believe. I hope I will come to a conclusion soon.


----------



## Renovating (Feb 18, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I found this on gotquestions.org...
> 
> *Question: "Why did God create us?"*
> 
> ...


 


It's very interesting that the author of this article used the bolded statements to oppose what being created for God's pleasure implies- boredom and loneliness. I doubt that God was bored or lonely and apparently the author does too, but that's what his/her answer seems to imply. 

I appreciate your response. In the past, I've even told others that were searching for answers that it doesn't seem like we are supposed to know the answers to why since we are the creation and not the creator. It sure would make things a lot simpler if we didn't have the mental capacity to even think about the things we're not supposed to know in this life. I've actually been praying about not being consumed with these questions for most of my life ( off and on... I started pondering this as early as 8-9 yrs old, but I was able to periodically focus on everyday life and ignore these thoughts).


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 18, 2011)

@Poohbear,
That article is on point! Nothing left to do but the shouting:reddancer:!
@Renovating and Poohbear,
There's nothing wrong with having and asking questions. We do have to ask with the correct tone and attitude but ask away. He's a BIG God. I know I went through a* huge *doubting/ questioning period when I was in my 20's. Whew, thank God I didn't die during that period:heated:. I _still _have questions about things:scratchch. The difference is that I now have life experiences to draw on that weren't there before. Those experiences may not answer_ all _of my questions but they have built a strong foundation of assurance in Him. IOW, I remember how he came through during this and that, how he comforted me, chastised me, made me laugh, gave me hope, etc. The only thing I can add to that article is Free Will. God wanted beings who could choose to love and follow him. Angels just do whatever they are told to do. It is _sad_ that some will _choose_ to go to eternal damnation. As crazy as this will sound it is _their_ choice thougherplexed. I dunno if you have been in many romantic relationships or not but there is a profound difference between your SO/DH doing things for you simply b/c he has taken the time to_ know you _and what makes you  vs a man who is simply going through the motions to pass the time until someone else comes along or something. Not to equate our eros love w/ agape love but that's the best example I can think of right now. Things are just_ different _when love is a _choice_ and not dependent on circumstances. That's why he allows us to live in time and experience a lot of the things we do. We gain the ability to reflect on his ways and feelings b/c of our personal ups and downs. Then we can choose to respond accordingly. Perhaps someone else will chime in and share their thoughts as well. 

ETA: On suicide, b/c God is truly the only one that can judge a heart, those who commit suicide are not necessarily going straight to hades . While it certainly demonstrates a lack of trust and lost hope in him it doesn't* IMHO* automatically condemn one to hades. Consider Samson who prayed for his strength to return knowing he would die in the process. God could've said no. Not to start a debate about suicide or assisted suicide (y'all know how threads can go sometimes )Just sharing *my* opinion. If you think I'm wrong then pray for me to have the truth revealed. I am not offended by the prayers of the righteous.:Rose:

ETA(again )God _wants_ us to be curious, ask questions, get understanding, and know how to apply that knowledge(wisdom).
James1:5

5 If any of you lacks wisdom, you should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to you. 
Prov 4:7


*7*Wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2011)

Renovating said:


> It's very interesting that the author of this article used the bolded statements to oppose what being created for God's pleasure implies- boredom and lonelienss. I doubt that God was bored or lonely and apparently the author does too, but that's what his/her answer seems to imply.
> 
> I appreciate your response. In the past, I've even told others that were searching for answers that it doesn't seem like we are supposed to know the answers to why since we are the creation and not the creator. It sure would make things a lot simpler if we didn't have the mental capacity to even think about the things we're not supposed to know in this life. I've actually been praying about not being consumed with these questions for most of my life ( off and on... I started pondering this as early as 8-9 yrs old, but I was able to periodically focus on everyday life and ignore these thoughts).



Yeah because why would the author say that we were simply created for God's pleasure when it's not for entertainment or amusement? Pleasure is about amusement as well as enjoyment and satisfaction.  

Then I see at the end of the article where it says He created us so that we may have the pleasure of knowing Him. Well, if He wasn't looking for friends, why would he create us for the reason of knowing Him? 

This thread is starting to make me ask more questions!  I even have questions in my head that I cannot even put in words...


----------



## Renovating (Feb 18, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Poohbear,
> That article is on point! Nothing left to do but the shouting:reddancer:!
> @Renovating and Poohbear,
> There's nothing wrong with having and asking questions. We do have to ask with the correct tone and attitude but ask away. He's a BIG God. I know I went through a* huge *doubting/ questioning period when I was in my 20's. Whew, thank God I didn't die during that period:heated:. I _still _have questions about things:scratchch. The difference is that I now have life experiences to draw on that weren't there before. Those experiences may not answer_ all _of my questions but they have built a strong foundation of assurance in Him. IOW, I remember how he came through during this and that, how he comforted me, chastised me, made me laugh, gave me hope, etc. The only thing I can add to that article is Free Will. God wanted beings who could choose to love and follow him. Angels just do whatever they are told to do. It is _sad_ that some will _choose_ to go to eternal damnation. As crazy as this will sound it is _their_ choice thougherplexed. I dunno if you have been in many romantic relationships or not but there is a profound difference between your SO/DH doing things for you simply b/c he has taken the time to_ know you _and what makes you  vs a man who is simply going through the motions to pass the time until someone else comes along or something. Not to equate our eros love w/ agape love but that's the best example I can think of right now. Things are just_ different _when love is a _choice_ and not dependent on circumstances. That's why he allows us to live in time and experience a lot of the things we do. We gain the ability to reflect on his ways and feelings b/c of our personal ups and downs. Then we can choose to respond accordingly. Perhaps someone else will chime in and share their thoughts as well.
> ...


 


    Thanks Prudent. I don't doubt the word or God at all. I just want a deeper understanding. When I search the word for understanding, it leads to more questions. By nature, I'm an overanalytical person and it can be a bit much sometimes. 

    I really like your metaphor. I think it explains why God chose to give us free will, but not necessarily why HE chose to create an infinite number of souls to exist in heaven and hell eternally (I know GOD would not want anyone to go to hell, but He knows it will be the end before it happens). 

    I don't think people that committ suicide automatically goes to hell either. However, I think for someone to actually go through with the act, they must have a strong desire to stop therir existence completely; so I wasn't necessarily referring to them going to hell, but their soul still existing period. 

BTW, it's funny you posted Proverbs 4:7. I've had to refer to it plenty of times when I was told it's disrespectful to ask questions about the word.


----------



## Renovating (Feb 18, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Yeah because why would the author say that we were simply created for God's pleasure when it's not for entertainment or amusement? Pleasure is about amusement as well as enjoyment and satisfaction.
> 
> Then I see at the end of the article where it says He created us so that we may have the pleasure of knowing Him. Well, if He wasn't looking for friends, why would he create us for the reason of knowing Him?
> 
> This thread is starting to make me ask more questions!  I even have questions in my head that I cannot even put in words...


 

 Sorry.  Trust me I can't even begin to articulate my questions and when I try to, I'm unsatisfied with the way I word it and delete it later ( explains my disappearing posts).

Knowing I am not alone in my pondering does help. It can feel a little alienating when no one else thinks about things that are important to you.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Renovating
*"I'm an overanalytical person "* See that's me and my siblings to a 'T'. I cannot tell you how many times I got reprimanded as a child b/c I asked WHY?. I wasn't trying to be disrespectful. That's how God made me. My brother and I still joke about being from Missouri. You know the Show Me state. Trust me as an older lady to a younger one, you keep asking your questions. God made us this way on purpose and it is ok.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Poohbear,
> That article is on point! Nothing left to do but the shouting:reddancer:!
> @Renovating and Poohbear,
> There's nothing wrong with having and asking questions. We do have to ask with the correct tone and attitude but ask away. He's a BIG God. I know I went through a* huge *doubting/ questioning period when I was in my 20's. Whew, thank God I didn't die during that period:heated:. I _still _have questions about things:scratchch. The difference is that I now have life experiences to draw on that weren't there before. Those experiences may not answer_ all _of my questions but they have built a strong foundation of assurance in Him. IOW, I remember how he came through during this and that, how he comforted me, chastised me, made me laugh, gave me hope, etc. The only thing I can add to that article is Free Will. God wanted beings who could choose to love and follow him. Angels just do whatever they are told to do. It is _sad_ that some will _choose_ to go to eternal damnation. As crazy as this will sound it is _their_ choice thougherplexed. I dunno if you have been in many romantic relationships or not but there is a profound difference between your SO/DH doing things for you simply b/c he has taken the time to_ know you _and what makes you  vs a man who is simply going through the motions to pass the time until someone else comes along or something. Not to equate our eros love w/ agape love but that's the best example I can think of right now. Things are just_ different _when love is a _choice_ and not dependent on circumstances. That's why he allows us to live in time and experience a lot of the things we do. We gain the ability to reflect on his ways and feelings b/c of our personal ups and downs. Then we can choose to respond accordingly. Perhaps someone else will chime in and share their thoughts as well.
> ...



Thanks Prudent. I think my tone online can sometimes seem like it's out of hand but I genuinely be wanting to know and get more views about it. I be wanting people to see where I am coming from with what I have found. But I too have to understand no one has all the answers and not everyone is going to understand.

I think I am in that phase of questioning and doubting. When I was a little girl, I wasn't as inquisitive or analytical as I am now.  I just took whatever was taught to me as it is. Now, it's just totally different.


----------



## nicolesanjuan (Feb 18, 2011)

_Hi Renovaing:_

_There are so many reasons why God created us, but primarily for His own good pleasure.  This is hard to think of when you think of he suffering and pain that we experience in life.  But, these things are a result of sin that has entered into the world.  It's kind of like experiencing bringing a child into this world or allowing ourselves to be vessels to bring a child into this world.  In most cases, we do this for ourselves for our own pleasure to enjoy and nurture, pour into and to provide the best for....sometimes we're overwhelmed if we think of them experiencing any hardship and misfortune and do our best to protect them from hurt.  But ultimately, they grow up and make their own choices, etc.  _

_We were originally created to inhabit and dominate everything here on earth.  To enjoy life in it's fullest and live at harmony and peace with God, our Creator and Father.  But, again, because of sin in the earth...these things don't always occur and we, instead, live our lives trying to reconnect back to the Eden state of peace, tranquility, and a relationship with God._

_Hope this helps to answer some of your questions._

_Psalms 100:3 "_Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture_."_
_ 
_Revelation 4:11, _"Thou art worthy, O Lord, to receive glory and honour and power: for thou hast created all things, and for thy pleasure they are and were created."_

_God bless,_
_Nicole_


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2011)

I also wonder if God created us for his pleasure, but we sin, and sin displeases Him, why did he make so many things a sin?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 18, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I also wonder if God created us for his pleasure, but we sin, and sin displeases Him, why did he make so many things a sin?


 
God created the body, soul, and spirit. He knows what the body, soul, and spirit can and cannot handle. When He tells us not to do certain things it is for our benefit and protection.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Thanks Prudent. I think my tone online can sometimes seem like it's out of hand but I genuinely be wanting to know and get more views about it. I be wanting people to see where I am coming from with what I have found. But I too have to understand no one has all the answers and not everyone is going to understand.
> 
> I think I am in that phase of questioning and doubting. When I was a little girl, I wasn't as inquisitive or analytical as I am now. I just took whatever was taught to me as it is. Now, it's just totally different.


Poohbear,
Try being that way^^^(naturally questioning) your _whole_ life and having ppl remind you constantly of how "different" you are. I cannot speak for others but, I must say when I read your posts you come across as intelligent and inquisitive. _When_ you receive the clarity and truths you are seeking (at your appointed time) the kingdom of darkness will be on the run! You are going to be a very _formidable foe_ .


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to confess something sisters.  I have been suicidal in the past.  I have bipolar disorder 2 that is the depressive side than the mania.  It's confusing when I have the suicidal thoughts because as a Christian, I know that God wouldn't want me to take the life that he has given me and my main focus when having those thoughts is I don't want to be here on earth anymore to deal with not only this disease but life in general.  

I had an episode most recently after an argument with my sister and we both realize that if I miss one dose of my meds, then I'm in trouble.  Those suicidal thoughts were stronger last year after my father died.  Someone explained it to me that even though I have the thoughts of committing suicide, I don't have the heart to go through with it.  I think it's because of God being in me talking me out of it making a mistake and also advising me who would be hurt if I did decide to take my life.  My mom and sister would be the most devastated because the 3 of us have been close since my sister's birth.  

So, as someone who has been there as far as trying to commit suicide, there is a lot of thinking that goes into it but also Satan eggs it on thick as to why we should take our life at that moment. But thanks be to God that he provides help for that before it escalates to the point of no return.


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Poohbear,
> Try being that way^^^(naturally questioning) your _whole_ life and having ppl remind you constantly of how "different" you are. I cannot speak for others but, I must say when I read your posts you come across as intelligent and inquisitive. _When_ you receive the clarity and truths you are seeking (at your appointed time) the kingdom of darkness will be on the run! You are going to be a very _formidable foe_ .


 
I co-sign this post regarding Poohbear.  Her questions make you think and learn much harder.  

Poohbear, teaching may be your gift


----------



## Renovating (Feb 18, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> I have to confess something sisters. I have been suicidal in the past. I have bipolar disorder 2 that is the depressive side than the mania. It's confusing when I have the suicidal thoughts because as a Christian, I know that God wouldn't want me to take the life that he has given me and my main focus when having those thoughts is I don't want to be here on earth anymore to deal with not only this disease but life in general.
> 
> I had an episode most recently after an argument with my sister and we both realize that if I miss one dose of my meds, then I'm in trouble. Those suicidal thoughts were stronger last year after my father died. Someone explained it to me that even though I have the thoughts of committing suicide, I don't have the heart to go through with it. I think it's because of God being in me talking me out of it making a mistake and also advising me who would be hurt if I did decide to take my life. My mom and sister would be the most devastated because the 3 of us have been close since my sister's birth.
> 
> So, as someone who has been there as far as trying to commit suicide, there is a lot of thinking that goes into it but also Satan eggs it on thick as to why we should take our life at that moment. But thanks be to God that he provides help for that before it escalates to the point of no return.


 
     Thank you for sharing your testimony and being so transparent (it's priceless to me). I know your post alone will help someone else going through that now. The truth is it's a lot more common than human beings ( especially Christians) like to admit to each other. 

      I've had similar thoughts before, but it wasn't because of anything tragic. My sense of purpose was (and sometimes isn't) as strong as it should be, but I would never go through with it. I see that as an attempt to end something that you don't have ability to end. You can only end your physical existence, but your soul will still be out there.  

      I will be praying for you and your situation. Please do the same for me.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> I co-sign this post regarding Poohbear.  Her questions make you think and learn much harder.
> 
> Poohbear, teaching may be your gift



Thanks makeupgirl

I used to teach youth at a church I used to attend for about 7-8 years, then I stopped after I stopped going to that church back in July 2010. My father was the pastor there, and I just had a lot of disagreements with him which I have expressed alot on the forums.  I started to spiritually diminish and I felt like I was going through the motions and not really embracing the Spirit of God. There have been times recently where I would feel like an agnostic or atheist because of the confusion with Christianity. 

By the way, like you, I too have had suicidal thoughts before about a couple of years ago, but I do not have any diagnosed mental illnesses though. Reading the book of Job helped me overcome those thoughts. Right now, I'm just in the process of seeking God's truth before ever teaching a group of children again. I do not want to lead them astray with a few teachings that I myself did not believe fully.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 18, 2011)

@Poohbear, @makeupgirl, and @Renovating,
What wise women you all are destined to be:reddancer:. "The thief comes but to steal (your dreams and destinies), kill (your dreams and destinies), and to destroy( your dreams and destinies): but_ I_ am come that they (you) might have (experience the good, the bad, and the ugly) life (*zoe*) and that abundantly( in abundance, to the full, until it overflows).

The enemy knows that there are unique treasures within each of you. He seeks to cause you to abort your destinies. He tries to make it everything seem abstract, and fuzzy, unrealistic, etc. He _knows_ what a blow you are capable of dealing him:hardslap:. There's nothing like a believer with a shady past. You KNOW what others are experiencing personally + you have the word in your heart. Don't let anyone or anything cause you to abort your unborn baby (your destiny). Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Jenibo (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard this question answered differently in a sermon:
After the war in heaven, there were only two groups...God and His angels, & satan and his angels. God wanted to judge satan fairly but there was no third party (think courtroom with jurors being the third party). We were created to be that third party (bible says we will judge angels). Satan didn't like that and sought to prove to God that we were incompetent to do so- thus how sin entered the world. God's plan of salvation is to get us back to His original design. I AM PARAPHRASING BIG TIME! I can lead whoever is interested in the sermon to the link


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I found the bolded interesting because isn't this the very reason we have children (well most times) for our pleasure.





Poohbear said:


> I found this on gotquestions.org...
> 
> *Question: "Why did God create us?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 19, 2011)

Jenibo said:


> I heard this question answered differently in a sermon:
> After the war in heaven, there were only two groups...God and His angels, & satan and his angels. God wanted to judge satan fairly but there was no third party (think courtroom with jurors being the third party). We were created to be that third party (bible says we will judge angels). Satan didn't like that and sought to prove to God that we were incompetent to do so- thus how sin entered the world. God's plan of salvation is to get us back to His original design. I AM PARAPHRASING BIG TIME! I can lead whoever is interested in the sermon to the link


Jenibo

Please share the link and/or the scriptures! Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 19, 2011)

I would suggest reading Desiring God by John Piper. The first two chapter gives a theological yet intellectual understanding of why God created us for his Glory.


----------



## Jenibo (Feb 19, 2011)

Poohbear the sermon is on youtube... Ivor Myers- Jury Selection


----------



## Crown (Feb 21, 2011)

For His pleasure and His purpose because we are the highest (peak) of YHWH’s creation!

He created *spirit*ual beings, the angels…
Heb.  14 Are not all angels ministering spirits sent to serve those who will inherit salvation?

He created animals with instincts and from the earth (matter), but not able to receive the spirit.


He created us, as children, in His image and His likeness : the spirit (heavenly) meeting  the matter (earthy), with the ability (free will) to choose Him - The Life (for His pleasure), to manifest His character (Love and Salvation) in order to dwell in us (for His purpose).

[FONT=&quot]1Cor. 15 : 28 Now when it says that “everything” has been put under him, it is clear that this does not include God himself, who put everything under Christ. 28 When he has done this, then the Son himself will be made subject to him who put everything under him, *so that God may be all in all*.[/FONT]


----------



## nicolesanjuan (Feb 23, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I also wonder if God created us for his pleasure, but we sin, and sin displeases Him, why did he make so many things a sin?


Are there really so many things that are sin??????  Hmmmm....


----------



## Renovating (Mar 8, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Poohbear, @makeupgirl, and @Renovating,
> What wise women you all are destined to be:reddancer:. "The thief comes but to steal (your dreams and destinies), kill (your dreams and destinies), and to destroy( your dreams and destinies): but_ I_ am come that they (you) might have (experience the good, the bad, and the ugly) life (*zoe*) and that abundantly( in abundance, to the full, until it overflows).
> 
> The enemy knows that there are unique treasures within each of you. He seeks to cause you to abort your destinies. He tries to make it everything seem abstract, and fuzzy, unrealistic, etc. He _knows_ what a blow you are capable of dealing him:hardslap:. There's nothing like a believer with a shady past. You KNOW what others are experiencing personally + you have the word in your heart. Don't let anyone or anything cause you to abort your unborn baby (your destiny). Keep fighting the good fight.


 


Thank you sooooooooo much, Prudent. Your words really meant a lot to me.


----------



## Renovating (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenibo said:


> I heard this question answered differently in a sermon:
> After the war in heaven, there were only two groups...God and His angels, & satan and his angels. God wanted to judge satan fairly but there was no third party (think courtroom with jurors being the third party). We were created to be that third party (bible says we will judge angels). Satan didn't like that and sought to prove to God that we were incompetent to do so- thus how sin entered the world. God's plan of salvation is to get us back to His original design. I AM PARAPHRASING BIG TIME! I can lead whoever is interested in the sermon to the link


 

That is really interesting. I've never heard this perspective before. It seems strange that God would create so many people all over the world just to prove that he is judging Satan fairly. 

I appreciate your comments and I'm going to listen to the sermon. 

How do you feel about the sermon? Do you agree with it?


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re*

There are other worlds we are not the only world, seems hard to believe but we are not alone. However we were the ones that disobeyed.  Satan, was not welcome on any other planet. Had Eve and Adam ignored him, he would not have been welcome here either.  So now that he is here, we are now very special because all the other worlds are watching to see how this will all play out. Satan has said that Gods Laws are not fair and that no one wants to obey them, That he would be better fit as a God. Now that we have sin in our world we are also equipped to avoid it, to overcome it to conquer and prove that God's Law is just and perfect. Which by the way they are.  So we are very special because God will LIVE with us. 

Lucifer  disobeyed God and wanted to exalt himself above God (Ezekiel 28:13-19)  and therefore was cast out of heaven, and deceived a third of God's  angels to be cast out with him.  Satan then succeeds in deceiving Adam  and eve and causes them to also disobey God.  So God gives man a second  chance at life and reveals His plan of salvation.  That plan of  salvation is amazingly revealed through the earthly sanctuary in the Old  Testament, which was a copy (Hebrews 8:4-5; 9:24) of the original  heavenly sanctuary where God dwells.

*Job 1:6-8 (New American Standard Bible**) *   6(A)Now there was a day when the (B)*s**ons of **God** came to present themselves before the LORD, *and [a]Satan also came among them. 
 7The LORD said to Satan, "From where do you come?" Then Satan answered the LORD and said, "(C)From roaming about on the earth and walking around on it."  ( this also tells us he isn't ruling Hell, as if he would)



Job 38:7 (New American Standard Bible) 
    7When the morning stars sang together
         And all the (A)sons of God shouted for joy? 

When Adam and Eve sinned they made this earth Satan's of course you know all things belong to God but Satan's rule seems to reign. 
All the universe is waiting to see how we humans overcome this horrible world.


----------



## Jenibo (Mar 12, 2011)

Renovating blazingthru I'd never heard this reasoning before this sermon and I found it interesting also, but I may need to listen to it again and do some studying before I come to a conclusion  . Hopefully I paraphrased it accurately. .


----------

